# Alexander Anderson



## tgar

I'm trying to find out exactly what happened to the above Acting Leading Seaman / Gunner – no. Clyde Z/6604 who was killed during WW1 (20th Feb 1918). The info I have is a mix from CWGC and a newspaper article in the Stirling Observer. He was from St Ninians Stirlingshire and was born in 1893. According to the article he was on a ship going to join his vessel when it sank. But how can I find out more?
There was also a reference to SS Harrogate. (I think I picked that up on Ancestry...) Was that the one that sank or the one he was supposed to join? I would like to find out what happened.
Yours hopefully,
Tanya


----------



## wightspirit

Tanya
According to the Commonwealth War Graves Commission he was on the SS Harrogate. Her crew agreement, which will contain the names of crew and passengers, is held at the National Archives under reference BT99/3446. The ship's official number was 132261. You'll need that number because the crew lists are arranged in numerical order. I don't think Harrogate wasn't sunk by enemy action but she's listed as foundering 50 miles off the coast of Norway while on voyage Hull to Bergen with a cargo of coal. Possibly sunk due to stress of weather. Your man was probably one of the ship's gun crew.
Dave W


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Hello Tanya,

I was looking at your posting this evening when suddenly my computer went on fire  I have my files all backed up but my style is a little cramped working from an old laptop . Anyway, just to confirm what Dave W has stated that he was lost while on board HARROGATE and also confirmed the ship foundered.

A/Ldg Seaman Anderson was in the RNVR and was mobilsed in 1915 to the Royal Naval Division but was assigned sea service as opposed to the infantry - many naval reservists fought on land during WW1. From memory, as I cannot access my files at the moment, he was awarded the Victory Medal and the British War Medal which were sent to his father. There was also an obituary in a local paper inserted by his family.
His RNVR service record is at Kew as well as his Royal Naval Division record. They can be downloaded for £3.30 each - you may already have them.

As Dave says he should be mentioned in the Crew Agreement that he linked to.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## tgar

Hello to you both and thank you for your replies. How do I find his files on the Kew website? I can never seem to find anything on there!
Was there an account of the sinking of this ship? Is there a picture of it anywhere?
Many thanks for your help and good luck with the computer Hugh! I had that happen once... but with a class full of kids looking on.... quite an experience!
Tanya


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Tanya,
His RNVR service record is held in *ADM 337/27/232*

Royal Naval Division card is held in *ADM 339/1/571*

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?133899 I will have the Hocking reference mentioned in the wrecksite but it wont give you much. I will try and get access to one of my back-ups tomorrow and give it to you. 

Regards
Hugh


----------



## wightspirit

Tanya
The crew agreements aren't viewable online. You have a number of options; 
(i) - Personal visit to see the do***ents yourself, (ii) pay a researcher to conduct the work on your behalf or (iii) hope someone on this forum who is visiting the National Archives might look for you. I haven't checked but the references Hugh has made might be available to download. If so, they're something like £3.60 each.

There might be a report on the sinking if there were survivors, or some other reference, but any report might be included in various files and not necessarily listed under the ship's name. The ship was built by Earle's Shipbuilding & Engineering Co. Some records survive but it does not seem to include photos or plans.
Dave W


----------



## wightspirit

Tanya

This might be your ship here: http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships H/index8.html
Can't be sure it's the one you want but it looks about the right size. I would have expected her to have a counter stern rather than a cruiser stern - don't know if ships built around 1920 could have had cruiser sterns - someone on this forum will know.

Dave W


----------



## Hugh MacLean

wightspirit said:


> I haven't checked but the references Hugh has made might be available to download. If so, they're something like £3.60 each.


Tanya, both the files can be downloaded for £3.30. I have the Royal Naval Division cards but not the RNVR record. If you pass me your email by p.m. I will forward ADM 339 to you.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## tgar

thanks Hugh... pm sent...
Tanya


----------

